# Northern Territory evidence of financial capacity



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear forum members....


Requested from NT:

"evidence of financial capacity/net assets to settle in the NT – please provide quote of all financial assets in Australian dollars (e.g. certified copies of bank statements, share certificates, *property*/ insurance *valuations*, etc)"


Does anyone has any experience on this requirement of Northern Territory???


In particular, I am 50% owner of 2 houses (other 50% owner is my dependent relative whom I will include in my state sponsorship application).

What is a property valuation?... Will it be sufficient evidence to have a property-selling private agency do a written evaluation of these 2 houses, or something more needs to be presented as evidence related to these houses?

Thank you....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

You need to prove you own them, present the deeds or land registry documents and prove how much they are worth ie how much they would sell for if you sold them today. An estate agent would do that for a fee.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> You need to prove you own them, present the deeds or land registry documents and prove how much they are worth ie how much they would sell for if you sold them today. An estate agent would do that for a fee.


Thank you buddy...

I have documents proving my 50% ownerships.

Do you think that an estate agency evaluation would be sufficient as a proof of how much a house is worth or is there something else I would/should do in order to prove how much it is worth?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

No an estate agent evaluation will be fine, thats what we would provide from the UK.


----------



## liquidsnake2020 (Apr 19, 2015)

HI Forum Members,

I have recently joined EP-Forum. It is such a wonderful place. Life saver...
Thanks for shedding the light on financial requirements of NT.

May I request you to please help me in few more queries.
About me:-

I am going to apply a NT SS for 190 visa. IELTS min7 and overall 7.5 (3 months back), occupation 323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer(Avionics) on CSOL-NTSOL, full time paid experience 7years-acknowledgement from TRA on 16-04-2015-expecting positive soon, age 31, spouse(28yrs) and child(1yr) both will be included in my application. Have land on my name worth AUD 100000. 

1) How much liquid cash is required to be shown in the bank account?
( I hardly keep savings in bank.Earning good and spending too...)
2) Can i transfer the funds from my father account to my account? Will that be any trouble? 
3) Also my father has property and is willing to get it evaluated to support me if needed, would an notarized affidavit from my father to support my financial requirements be accepted? It is a fair good amount beyond AUD 200000.

Also please shed some light on the aspect of 190 grant if i do not have a job offer. Currently aviation jobs are quite networked, i.e. people in contact are approached and positions filled. I have also sent a few mails to recruiters but LOL, not reply so far (Maybe because I don't have work visa). As far as vacancies are concerned, very few are published(i Still managed to snapshot 4 job listings in NT).

My work portfolio/job experience is exceptional as I have been working at one of the aviation's best airlines not only flourishing in this though market but maintaining the reputation of world's best technical reliability. 

Can please guide me how must I convince the NT Gov for 190 visa even if i have no job offer?

I have friends there in NT, ready to give address and contacts.Also I have mailed Darwin and Alice springs councils with a general query asking life in Darwin and Alice springs, to ascertain that I am a serious candidate for NT SS.


----------



## Shazad.irfan (Jul 11, 2016)

liquidsnake2020 said:


> HI Forum Members,
> 
> I have recently joined EP-Forum. It is such a wonderful place. Life saver...
> Thanks for shedding the light on financial requirements of NT.
> ...


hi liquid snake
i was wondering what happened to your case? did you succeed in getting state sponsorship and then the visa?


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

liquidsnake2020 said:


> HI Forum Members,
> 
> I have recently joined EP-Forum. It is such a wonderful place. Life saver...
> Thanks for shedding the light on financial requirements of NT.
> ...



hello brother,
Did you go through your application and can you help me in NT SS?


----------



## varaprasad05 (Aug 14, 2018)

liquidsnake2020 said:


> HI Forum Members,
> 
> I have recently joined EP-Forum. It is such a wonderful place. Life saver...
> Thanks for shedding the light on financial requirements of NT.
> ...




Hi,

I am applying for NT SS, I am doing on my own without any agent. Can you help me in four below mentioned points. I have upload documents.

I am having a house on my name, which is under loan. is this suficient?

1) Evidence of financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT
2) Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT
3) Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT
4) A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.

You inputs will help me.

Thanks,
Prasad.


----------



## Shado115 (Jul 18, 2020)

*Shado115*

Hi there, I am new to this forum and I had a few questions.
1. The current financial capacity for settlement in the NT for a couple with a child is AUD 60,000. Besides bank balance, can my father's affidavit stating that he will help me settle in NT help with the financial capacity or does it all have to be in the bank and assets have to be in my name. Can I use my spouse's bank balance too?
2. Also wanted to know if the process for State Nomination gets easier, as I am a Charles Darwin University Alumni and have lived in NT for 4 years previously (between 2011 and 2015).

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

